# 2 Pocket Watches Smiths And Waltham Equity



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Just had 2 pocket watches off my mate

Smiths and a Waltham USA Equity he also gave me a Centaur wristwatch.

Don't know a lot about them at the moment will update later, just figured if your bored have a look.





































sorry about the pics those stupid low watt bulbs..

Smiths one has a Smashed glass but ticks away (quite loudly i might add)

Waltham one not working yet but aint quite figured out how to open it yet


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Jonmarkel said:


> Just had 2 pocket watches off my mate
> 
> Smiths and a Waltham USA Equity he also gave me a Centaur wristwatch.
> 
> ...


Is it worth me doing them up?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

The Equity is a good reliable daily user, I have a half hunter version



















Yours does look a little worse for wear and I would imagine it might have a broken balance staff.

Please let me know if you decide to move it on as I was considering an open face and/or a full hunter to pair up with mine

Chris


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> The Equity is a good reliable daily user, I have a half hunter version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries chris thanks.

Do you know how to open the case on this one i have


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

It should be a snap fit. If you use a loup and look around the edge, you should see where you can use a thin bladed knife to prise off the back and the same goes for the bezel.

Sorry if I'm trying to teach a grandmother to suck eggs an' all that but a little care is required, particularly when you press it back on as it's so easy to crack the crystal

Hard to tell from the pics but there doesn't seem to be any obvious hairlines in the dial so the crystal may need replacing and the dial cleaning

There was a guy on flea bay with a huge stock of crystals in various sizes dunno if he's still about

Might be worth taking some pics as you go as I find it helps me slow down and be a bit more thoughtful about what I have to do, rather than my normal 'bull in a china shop approach'









Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's very hard to tell with that picture, but it looks like a threaded caseback. If not, then it's most likely snap-fit as Chris says.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Shangas said:


> It's very hard to tell with that picture, but it looks like a threaded caseback. If not, then it's most likely snap-fit as Chris says.


bit better pics for you to look at.




























looks like the spring has unwound in the waltham..

the Smiths pocket watch goes like a treat but has a very loud tick wich is why i won't wind it up...LOL

nice little smiths i picked up as well.Don't know if its genuine but it runs great


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Jonmarkel said:


> Shangas said:
> 
> 
> > It's very hard to tell with that picture, but it looks like a threaded caseback. If not, then it's most likely snap-fit as Chris says.
> ...


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

you can just make out in the last pic where the spring is over the cog


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Ah good, you got the back off.

Yeah that watch needs the attentions of a watchmaker. That hairspring is all kinky.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Shangas said:


> Ah good, you got the back off.
> 
> Yeah that watch needs the attentions of a watchmaker. That hairspring is all kinky.


think i'll just stick it n flea bay as is


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Jonmarkel said:


> Shangas said:
> 
> 
> > Ah good, you got the back off.
> ...


Did you ask Chris if he wanted it, as I thought he asked for 1st refusal...if he doesn't want it, give me a PM.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Jonmarkel said:
> 
> 
> > Shangas said:
> ...


He cant PM you just yet Rodger due to his post count

Cheers Martin


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Walthams were an American watchmakers and they made good watches. Smiths, made cheap but reliable pocket watches and they close in 1980. Usually they had no jewels, but would last years.

Alan.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Jonmarkel said:
> 
> 
> > Shangas said:
> ...


I would have given first refusal to Chris but as stated I cannot do that just yet does anyone have an idea what I could let this go for...misdeed I am only asking advise on the selling price not a true valuation I am hoping someone could advise me as it is on eBay and I have had a few queries with it thx


----------

